# AMD X6 1065T mini ITX build - Silver



## alucasa (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, all.

My latest mini-ITX build. The rig will be titled "Silver".

Case will be what I am using currently Lian Li PC-Q11s.












It currently houses i7-870, Gigabyte GA-H55N-USB3 Mini-ITX, Corsair Dominator 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1333, EVGA Geforce 460 GTX 1GB SSC+, two SSDs and one HDD.

I will be using i7-870 to crunch once the AMD X6 build proves to be stable.






CPU is AMD X6 1065T 95w.
Mobo is http://www.jwele.com/motherboard_detail.php?949
RAM is 2x 4gb SO-DIMM sticks of cheapest I could get. It's from Corasir.

I will be using video card, SSDs, and HDD from my current rig.

Now..., let the pictures speak for themselves.









































It looks like the cooler I am trying to use conflicts with the RAM. I cannot install the heatsink with the ram installed. And I cannot install the ram if I install heatsink first.
Its heatpipes also pushes North/South bridge heatsink a bit.

In other words, I need a new cooler, and since this is Friday night, I will be outta luck until next week. Sigh...
Meanwhile though, I will be using just one stick.

I will update this thread when I install it temporarily in Silverstone SUGO 06 black.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2011)

I like it  Perfect to take to LAN's.

I have a X6 in a small case, but not THAT small lol


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2011)

cool little build i love the JW miniX stuff just wish they were fill dimms. as for the case its MATX size lol


----------



## alucasa (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah, Lian Li PC-Q11 is almost twice bigger in volume than Silverstone SUGO 06. But I do favor the Lian Li for few reasons.

PC-Q11 is full aluminum, and I do so love aluminum silver finish. And since no paint is used to create the silver finish, it's never going to lose its paint due to scratch damage and paint being peeled off. 
If silverstone made SUGO 06 in full aluminum, I'd use it for my main rig.

PC-Q11 allows to be have taller CPU cooler if I use SFX PSU from silverstone. I could never use the cooler I am using with I7-870 with SUGO 06. It took trying out 5 coolers before I could find just the right cooler for i7-870. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185140

Anyway, I installed it in SUGO 06 for now in order to test system stability. I am also using a SSD I had lying around.

Let the picture speak for themselves...









































When I installed slim DVD on SUGO 06, I realized that the adapter for the slim DVD is being used on my cruncher ...

Which is -






So, I decided to use USB to install windows 7.

Now, I am going out with my buddies for a drink. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2011)

Subbed.  I too am working on a mini ITX build, but mine's a home server.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2011)

Where in the heck did you find a 1065t? Oh and build looks great man!


----------



## alucasa (Feb 5, 2011)

Hohoho











This is my last post for a bit because I am totally wasted and I just used my last bit of will power to post this. I will probably pass out until tomorrow afternoon ...

Where I got my 1065T? From Fleabay.

Refer to this thread... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265604

This build was in my plan for some time.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2011)

@alucusa had the same cooler issue in my mini ITX build using the SG05-B so the simple fix was to fit an H70 in it and man did temps drop vs the thermaltake slim X3!






only downside is all of my HDD's are now external no big deal for me but might be for someone else lol


----------



## alucasa (Feb 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> @alucusa had the same cooler issue in my mini ITX build using the SG05-B so the simple fix was to fit an H70 in it and man did temps drop vs the thermaltake slim X3!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110130/2011-01-30_17-32-15_533.jpg
> 
> only downside is all of my HDD's are now external no big deal for me but might be for someone else lol



Ugh, I gotta pass out. I am getting a headache, but I will make a reply before I pass out.

I am trying not to use WC because I generally replace stuff in my rig(s) every so often. Having a water cooling complicates this. Besides, I am not so sure the H70 setup will work in Lian Li PC-Q11 because its depth is about 20% shorter than SUGO 06.

Nighty night. Have safe sex.

PS. While I don't like Hardforum very much, they have a dedicated SFF forum there, and they got a long thread regarding PC-Q11. I posted my stories in there as well although that was regarding my i7-870 build.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1035782559

It's a fun thread and informative.

Zzz...


----------



## alucasa (Feb 5, 2011)

Managed to wake up early.

I had a dream where I was reminded that I had a cooler that was used in SUGO 06 when I first built i5-750 mini-itx rig with DFI LGA1156 mini itx (Which is now EOL).

It's GeminII S with a slim 120mm fan. A normal 120mm fan wouldn't have height clearance with SUGO 06, but I reckon it won't be a problem with Lian Li PC-Q11.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103046

I couldn't use it anymore since some morons at Intel thought it was a brilliant idea to place their LGA 1156 sockets right next to PCI-E slot ... Well, they did with LGA1155 also. Morons...


Anyhow, I washed my face and started to disassemble what I built last night...

I had to take off the CPU retention basket. That's not something I favor to do, simply because that would mean I have to take off mobo every time I need to change cooler. But it seemed I had little choices.

Let the pictures speak for themselves...














































The cooler was perfect. It had good clearance on all four sides and had perfect clearance to install RAM even. It was as if that cooler was meant for this. lol
If it works in SUGO 06, it's gonna work in Lian Li PC-Q11 also.


There is one thing I want to warn potential buyers about the mobo. The black heatsinks on the mobo have very sharp edges. I managed to get few skin cuts while trying to unplug sata cable.

Also, wifi wires and its plugs are installed on its I/O shield which doesn't give a solid ground for its antennas to support themselves with. But I will be taking the wifi wires off once I install it in PC-Q11 since I don't plan to use wireless on my main rig. Transferring TBs of data through wireless is not fun.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 6, 2011)

It passed a torture test, so I decided to install it in Lian Li PC-Q11.

First of all, I had to take out what were in there.






That heatsink on intel m-itx ... Took me 5 trials to find just the right heatsink for the case.






Cleaned up the case good. Now time to install stuff in there, step by step.































I kinda don't like that the 20v cable is right in front of the main intake fan, but oh well. It's not like I have a choice here.











Installing windows 7 x64.

You may have noticed that I installed the SFF PSU upwards. I found out from my previous intel build that the PSU overheated when facing downward. The issue was solved by installing it the way it is now.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2011)

i wish they would have had that jetway when i put my mini ITX together intel makes me mad


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2011)

alucasa said:


> You may have noticed that I installed the SFF PSU upwards. I found out from my previous intel build that the PSU overheated when facing downward. The issue was solved by installing it the way it is now.



Is that front fan serving as an intake or outtake?


----------



## alucasa (Feb 6, 2011)

intake


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2011)

alucasa said:


> You may have noticed that I installed the SFF PSU upwards. I found out from my previous intel build that the PSU overheated when facing downward. The issue was solved by installing it the way it is now.



same way i have mine  is that the silverstone 450w SFF by any chance?


----------



## alucasa (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeppers.

P.S. Updated system spec to reflect the change.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> P.S. Updated system spec to reflect the change.



how do you like it i was looking at swapping to one in my rig and getting a higher end vga than the 9800GT ECO i have now i want it to be a little more game friendly


----------



## alucasa (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't have a choice. It was the only SFF PSU available that could support a 460 GTX with ease. A normal PSU can still be installed in PC-Q11 but it blocks pretty much half of airflow and cable management becomes hardcore nightmare.

The PSU can be really, annoyingly loud, when overheated. Otherwise, it's dead silent.

But SUGO 05/06 series 300w PSU can support up to 5850 with an adapter. OCing will be out of question if you do use such a video card though.


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2011)

alucasa said:


> intake



IMO, it might be better for it to be outtake. 

Negative pressure is okay, positive pressure is bad.


----------

